
Has anyone thought much about search engine optimization? - wensing

======
schoudha
The SEO Industry and practices are fundamentally against the goals of search
engines. I wouldn't want to base my business on something that Google's core
product aims to destroy.

~~~
wensing
The SEO industry is broader than that. When I said SEO strategy I was thinking
the white hat variety.[0]

[0] <http://www.silverdisc.co.uk/articles/seohats/>

------
yaacovtp
We're going to be creating tons of fresh local content. From a little test we
did by starting a local blog it wasn't hard to get ranked well in google and
the searchers are already coming our way.

------
wensing
My partner and I are trying to learn the right strategy for SEO these days.
Does anyone here think about it? If so, what have you done or what are you
planning to do?

~~~
rebecca_d
The right strategy for your company depends on many factors including what
sort of traffic can your website support and if you plan to roll out your site
slowly to work out the kinks (many beta launches are quiet and quite
effective). If you don't have the content to support and engage your users,
then you are wasting time and money. SEO strategies should be reflective of
your overall business strategy.

If you're looking for basic SEO info and how to do it, here is a cool link:
<http://www.portentinteractive.com/seo_3.htm.>

